# Wide bore drip tips



## Marzuq (6/7/15)

anyone have stock of wide bore drip tips to fit the goblin mini?


----------



## Keyaam (8/7/15)

I need some as well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/7/15)

Our new shipment coming in will give you a few options

Arctic
Subtank mini and nano
Atlantis v1
wood
POM
pyrex glass


----------

